# Cosmo...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be scary for someone who doesn't understand him. My husband and sons will play "bite me" with Robbie and he gets pretty wild with chewing on them. Anyone else would be scared of the way he acts when they play with him that way. Acutally, one day someone is going to get bitten because they are inciting him to play bite pretty hard. But he always stops and settles down when they tell him to.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was pretty surprised the first time he did it.....and kinda pulled back from him.... But now, I'll pet him...wrestle with him, whatever. He's never snapped, and you can see his tail wagging like crazy.... He's just so nasaly, I think it make him sound meaner. Except for the sound of it, he doesn't seem mean at all.

But it could come in handy if anyone were to ever break in....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson can get pretty fierce looking when we're playing with his teeth showing and everything. But his barking just never sounds like that.

My wife thinks that Cosmo's original owners might have damaged Cosmo's sinus or nose abusing him somehow.... 

The only time Cosmo has snapped at me was when I grabbed his tail while we were wrestling around.....he spun around, barked and snapped. And then, just as quick, he buried his face in my lap like he was saying "sorry, I didn't mean to do that..."


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds a lot like the way Shadow "plays" with other dogs. Just today we went back to the dog park and he'll run up to another dog and do a mini-growl that sounds exactly like that. I've heard it a million times so I know what it means but a lot of other people get freaked out by it.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

His tail is going like mad. I think that is just how he expresses himself. You can use that to impress your friends


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,I can understand why people would be scared but his tail is moving.
Priska also play growls and shows her teeth.She has no problem,putting a dog back in their place and when she plays she is loud.I've even had people tell me that they didn't know a golden could growl amd show teeth!.
Rick,I'm just happy that cosmo is in a house that made the effort to understand him and give him,a good family life.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow! He is a vocal Golden! My first golden was also vocal (talked and made noises when he played). I am so happy that Cosmo ended up with you! Your family is great!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... it kinda sounds like he's snooring in between the barks


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! My Sampson was rivited to the screen. I think he was a little worried about that vicious dog jumping out into the room! Pretty funny!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris is like that too.. loves to growl and bark at the other boys especially when we are outside playing... thats what got him in trouble with my two the first month or so when i was just fostering him... now my guys just ignore it... and most of the time Chris's tail is going 90mph...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I could see that. My golden was laying down by my feet and he got a little nervous, LOL, he looked up at me, kept turning his head around the room, making sure there wasn't a dog in the room growling at him....LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> wow... it kinda sounds like he's snooring in between the barks


Sometimes he snores like that too. 

In the video, you can see Samson in the background..... I like how Samson doesn't even react to it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

To funny , mine where all laying down next to me and as soon as they heard Cosmo growl they all ran out the back door on patrol.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> To funny , mine where all laying down next to me and as soon as they heard Cosmo growl they all ran out the back door on patrol.....


That's funny.... Samson doesn't react to Cosmo at all when he's being vocal like that, but when I play the video, he gets his face right up next to the speaker and just keeps tilting his head back and forth, listening....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

It does sound like something is going on with his sinuses - something from before you got him; how sad. 

I think the fact that Sampson could care less says a lot about it - HE knows it's just play. But also, he's got the Golden Play With Me look all over his face, and the tail is just a plain giveaway. He looks like a ball of fun and I'm so happy he's joined the family!

BTW, seeing those two big lugs playing around in your living room really makes me want another Golden....it just seems so....cozy!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sashac said:


> BTW, seeing those two big lugs playing around in your living room really makes me want another Golden....it just seems so....cozy!


I highly recommend it. I just love having both of them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Brinkley's ears went up when she heard Cosmo and she was tilting her head and her tail started wagging. I wonder what Cosmo was saying. LOL!!! Sampson just took it in stride. Too funny. I love it. Barney gets like that and Brinkley just grabs a toy and goes and lays on her bed and looks at him like he is nuts. LOL!!! Great video Rick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

What a great clip of Cosmo! Nugget popped up looked at the direction of the speakers and turned her head from side to side. She didn't make a sound but looked on with interest.
Thanks for sharing the video with us Rick!
Cosmo sure is a beautiful golden retriever. It's hard for us to understand why anyone would give up on him and turn him over to a rescue!!!

Thanks again Rick!
Teddy, Kevin & Nugget


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> Cosmo sure is a beautiful golden retriever. It's hard for us to understand why anyone would give up on him and turn him over to a rescue!!!


The more I know him, the harder it is for me to understand as well. I just don't get it. And now, I can't imagine not having him.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> WOW! My Sampson was rivited to the screen. I think he was a little worried about that vicious dog jumping out into the room! Pretty funny!


The volume just happened to be up high and *all* of my dogs came running to see what was going on!!! Yup, that would be scary if you didn't know him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You could hire him out to the horror movie industry to do the sound effects for the films.


----------

